# Roasted Leeks-tnt



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2008)

Lunch was yummy today...I roasted about 1 lb. of leeks with some evoo and white wine..salt and lots of fresh ground black pepper, coarse grind. When almost done I sprinkled on some fresh grated french bread crumbs mixed with butter and parmesan cheese, fresh thyme and continued to bake them about 10 minutes to brown up the bread and cheese...Served with some warm french bread and a small green salad with apples and toasted walnuts...yummy..
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2008)

Another winner!

Paul would love these!!  Thank you Kadesma.

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 21, 2008)

Of all the recipes that I have read so far, this one made me very hungry.  Thanks for sharing.  

I had a salad with currants last week and it was so good.  

I have sprinkled wheat germ on my leeks before and that's good too.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh this sounds heavenly!  I love leeks!


----------



## elaine l (Jan 21, 2008)

I have never made leeks but I think I may just give it a shot.  This sounds good.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Another winner!
> 
> Paul would love these!!  Thank you Kadesma.
> 
> Have a great day!!!!


Thanks Pds,
I have to admit they were pretty tasty

kades


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2008)

StirBlue said:


> Of all the recipes that I have read so far, this one made me very hungry.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I had a salad with currants last week and it was so good.
> 
> I have sprinkled wheat germ on my leeks before and that's good too.


Glad I tweeked your appetite. I love the fact that we all share here at DC...It makes it so much fun seeing what others like to eat and trying some of the recipes here at home.I love currants and use them often..In a salad is one of my favorites.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Oh this sounds heavenly!  I love leeks!


Thanks redkitty, glad you liked the recipe..

kades


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I have never made leeks but I think I may just give it a shot.  This sounds good.


It took me a long time to try leeks, and now I hunt for recipes just so I can use them..Love the flavor..I want to try  leek soup again..it's creamy, mild  and smooth.
kadesma


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 21, 2008)

You had me at "leeks", Kadesma!  It sounds great!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> You had me at "leeks", Kadesma!  It sounds great!!


Thanks Loprraine
The older I get the more I love all the veggies...This recipe turned out so good..There was just a little bit left and I hid it for tomorrow
kades


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 21, 2008)

> There was just a little bit left and I hid it for tomorrow


 
Smart thinking!!


----------



## holbear (Jan 30, 2008)

These sounds really good and I have some leeks in the fridge!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

holbear said:


> These sounds really good and I have some leeks in the fridge!  Thanks for posting.


You're welcome...enjoy

kadesma


----------



## pacanis (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't even know what a leek is.  I was hoping to see a pic because I see people talking about them here all the time.
Sounds like a good recipe, I hope my store sells them....


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I don't even know what a leek is.  I was hoping to see a pic because I see people talking about them here all the time.
> Sounds like a good recipe, I hope my store sells them....


Hope this link helps a little, two pictures so scroll down for how they will look in the store.
Leek (vegetable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

kadesma


----------



## pacanis (Jan 30, 2008)

lol, yeah, I just Googled leek and read about it (briefly) on wiki. I probably never noticed them in the store because they look like scallions..... something I don't eat.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> lol, yeah, I just Googled leek and read about it (briefly) on wiki. I probably never noticed them in the store because they look like scallions..... something I don't eat.


They do look like scallions/green onions, but are milder...You might enjoy the flavor

kadesma


----------



## pacanis (Jan 30, 2008)

I just might.  I seem to like onion as I'm getting older.


----------

